# Fish won't eat pellets



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

So my lyonsi had bloat about 2 weeks ago. I treated him for a week and fed him brine shrimp and he ate so i thought he would be okay in the main tank. Next morning he is begging for food just like the rest of the fish but he will not eat the pellets I have. At first I thought oh no bloat again but, he still swims around actively and dosen't have white stringy poop. When I fed the tank brine shrimp, he gorged himself. He is obviously eating but he won't eat the pellets. He ate them before he had bloat. He is soo small(only like 2in). Any advice to get him to eat pellets again? Could he have another disease? This has been going on for a week or so.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

What kind of pellet are you using? If it's wardley throw them away. Don't feed them too much brine shrimp, it should be use as treat. It's a good idea to try to feed them pealed green peas for now. Don't feed the brine shrimp until they eat the green peas or pellets again.


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

okay its actually NLS.


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

Is it frozen brine shrimp? He may have gotten spoiled on the frozen food. Try softening the pellets by soaking them in a cup of tank water for a few minutes. My salvini can be a bit picky sometimes and if the pellets are too hard she spits them out and looks for a tastier morsel. But if I soften them she eats them fine. I only feed frozen foods about twice a week.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Fish learn much more and quicker than we give them credit. If he is eating the brine shrimp but not the pellets it is unlikely to be a disease IMO. Some fish have very solid ideas of what they want to eat. right now his choice is brine shrimp. Two ways to go for me. Tough love and wait till he eats. My choice is try flakes or other things until one fits his royal highness! I would gradually work him into eating a variety of things. I like them at the glass asking,"What's for dinner?" :lol:


----------



## firstx (Apr 4, 2010)

LOL, it is very true. My fish are very picky eaters and I have to change it up for them daily!


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

I have trouble getting my lyonsi to eat pellets as well. He will always eat some brine shrimp and really loves his krill. Sometimes he'll eat pellets sometimes he won't. Also, mines like 8 or 9 inches though. When he sees the silver dollars going for the food he'll show some interest in them but sometimes he just won't eat them. I dont get it either.


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

*rrcoolj*, gotta pic of your little lyonsi? I don't see them around here too much, would like to see him


----------



## johnnywho (Apr 23, 2010)

I do alot of mixing it up when comes to feeding.


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys. He is still not eating after what like 2 weeks? Hopefully he will come around. He is soo small tho so i worry about him. All the other fish eat fine. I have stopped feeding BS completely or anything else for that matter. I will try to get a pic but it's hard for me to take fish pics.


----------

